# Local Goodwill Come through again!!



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

*Local Goodwill Comes through again!!*

Found a couple good books today at the local goodwill they were like 2.99 cents each..

1st.> Giant Book of Kitchen Counter Cures < over 400 pages>

2nd.> Natural Cures and gentle medicines That work better than dangerous drugs or risky surgeries...<over 300 Pages>

3rd.> The Folk Remedy Encyclopedia < over 300 pages>

All were in great condition and I cant wait to start reading them... allot of good information seems to be in them...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Yup i love it i go there every week


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The goodwill around here seems to have gone "all clothing" and I am ok set on clothing; but the Community Hospice started a massive second hand store and they get all kinds of neat stuff at incredibly low prices - including tools.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Last tools i picked up from goodwill was a sears battery drill with two batteries and charger for $9.99 works perfectly...that was like 3 months ago..


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

be careful! you could die of a misprint!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I purchased a good medical book at good will lately and AND a good history book there as well.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay I'll bite what the hell does moa-n aabe! mean?


Titan6 said:


> Last tools i picked up from goodwill was a sears battery drill with two batteries and charger for $9.99 works perfectly...that was like 3 months ago..


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Molon labe: Come and take

but in this case it is more of a dare.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Use to donate heavily to Goodwill. However they have become nothing more that a back door political organization now.
They are involved in anit gun movements and using donation to support the cause.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> Okay I'll bite what the hell does moa-n aabe! mean?


" Come and take" "Let them come" Let them try ect depending how you translate Rallying call for resistance against over whelming odds. Written in english as Molon labe

" Expression of defiance reportedly spoken by King Leonidas I in response to the Persian army's demand that the Spartans surrender their weapons at the Battle of Thermopylae."

Once only acknowledged by a few of us. It is growing as others see the light.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

What he said


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been going to flea markets in my area. Lately I have found old Coleman lanterns and stoves plus cast iron cookware for cheap.


----------

